
Maps Comes To OS X Mavericks, Syncs With Your iPhone - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/maps-comes-to-os-x-mavericks-syncs-with-your-iphone/
======
jfb
I'm excited to see this; as a decided non-fan of web applications, I've often
thought that a first-class desktop maps application would be something really
great.

~~~
untog
It isn't new- Windows 8 had this at launch.

~~~
jfb
Cool, didn't know that thanks.

